# Where is the Pam?!?!



## rgbivens (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is a text conversation with my wife from a few days ago... I'm sure you guys have had similar experiences. :tongue:


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 12, 2015)

You can add, scissors (tell wife cutting sandpaper sharpens them), plastic wrap, alum foil, and Tupperware bowls.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 12, 2015)

LOL.  I have had the exact same text except you can sub Basement for Garage.


----------



## triw51 (Mar 12, 2015)

That is so funny I can relate... muffin tins (great for holding small parts when you take apart something), plastic wrap, microwave (I had to replace it), yea the list goes on


----------



## JimB (Mar 12, 2015)

Been there. But my wife then buys me my own.


----------



## Akula (Mar 12, 2015)

LOL  I can relate

Speaking of scissors....get you some of the free ones from Harbor Freight.  I always take some free coupons anytime I go there.  They are actually pretty heavy duty and I no longer have to hear any comments from SWMBO about using HER expensive ones.  She got mad when I said the free ones work as good if not better anyways


----------



## Edgar (Mar 12, 2015)

All of the above plus the mesh jar-opening grips. 
They work great for unscrewing a tight bottle stopper from the mandrel.


----------



## akingkubo (Mar 12, 2015)

*Pam?*

Ok, I give up! I am sorry for sounding dumb but what do you use the Pam for?

Maria


----------



## BSea (Mar 12, 2015)

Also wax paper, or parchment paper, toothpicks, (for those of us that cast), and paper towels.  We now buy paper towels in bulk at Sam's.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 12, 2015)

For me its wax paper, toothpicks, scissors, pam and the rubber grip for opening jars.  I am glad to see that I am in good company.


----------



## KenV (Mar 12, 2015)

akingkubo said:


> Ok, I give up! I am sorry for sounding dumb but what do you use the Pam for?
> 
> Maria




Used for a mold release, or a coating for metal that is being put away.

In this context -- odd are it is being used as a mold release.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 12, 2015)

My wife gives me the evil eye everyone I'm walking towards the basement door with qtips or tooth picks!


----------



## jsolie (Mar 13, 2015)

KenV said:


> akingkubo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I give up! I am sorry for sounding dumb but what do you use the Pam for?
> ...



Or as a cutting lubricant when cutting threads for the caps and sections for kitless pens.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 13, 2015)

I have my own shelf of supplies.

The LOML usually asks (but not always)  "Honey?  Do you have any........"
I just always buy extra.  I know one of us will be using it and if it is on sale, Then even better.

STONEY<<<<<<<< one step away from being on TV (horder).


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Mar 14, 2015)

Pam's sitting next to me on her computer. :biggrin:
WELL YOU ASKED.
Kryn


----------

